# i hold steadier with my sx2 then my longhorn pro advantage anyone have a theory?



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason I hold steadier with my sx2 then my longhorn pro advantage its not much but slightly. Anchor is basically the same. I pull through both similar. Any ideas??


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It is those small changes in the draw setting ie..twisting the string 2-3 twists, slightly shorter loop, or longer, that help fine tune your draw length to help steady the pin. It is very important to fine tune the draw to get the most steady relaxed sight picture you can have. I'm sure each release has a slightly different length. 

.02


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

The SX and shoot off seem to have this effect on sight pictures. For me my Shoot off anchors super well. My apparent sight picture is better as well .
That said I shoot better scores with my Hinge.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

Inc. said:


> The SX and shoot off seem to have this effect on sight pictures. For me my Shoot off anchors super well. My apparent sight picture is better as well .
> That said I shoot better scores with my Hinge.


My actual groups and dont seem to be worse with my hinge either but the sight picture is more active as you said which Im not used to.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

SUB nailed it.
proper draw length is a matter of physiology. having those elements that hold the bow in exactly the most efficient position, in relation to each other. as that efficient relationship gets closer to perfect, tinier adjustments are needed to arrive at exactly the right relationship, thus the need for only a twist or so on the string, as you arrive the exactly perfect draw length.
when I was shooting my best several years ago, I could literally feel the difference of a twist or two in my shot execution. the physiology of that efficient relationship of the elements is that exacting.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I hold better with my stan element quatro. Than my ultra sweetspot. I get alot less left and rights with the stan. I think this is because there is no rotation .

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

